
WebAssembly compiler implemented in Go - ngaut
https://github.com/tsavola/wag
======
ngaut
Features

Source is a wasm32 binary module. The application embedding the compiler
decides what import functions it provides.

Supports x86-64. Support for 64-bit ARM is planned. (Support for non-64-bit or
non-little-endian CPU architectures isn't planned.)

Single-pass, low-latency ahead-of-time compilation. Early functions can be
executed while the latter functions are still being compiled, even while the
source is still being downloaded.

Generated code requires minimal runtime support. It may be run e.g. in a
strict seccomp sandbox. Note: calling standard library ABIs is not supported.

Supports snapshot-and-restore across compiler versions and CPU architectures.

